# Sudden loss of voice in ringneck dove?



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello!

When I woke up this morning, Clementine was cooing and laughing in an odd way, similar to the way a person talks when they have a bad cold or loss of voice. 
She seemed fine yesterday and still looks generally okay (she flies around to her favourite spots, tries to coo a lot, preens, pecks my fingers as usual...), but there's definitely something wrong with her voice. Does anyone know what this could be?

The first thing that came to mind is that I started giving her some bird vitamins again, dissolved in her water - could this have caused an infection? Other than that, I suspect she might be getting ready to lay an egg soon, but I'm not sure how that could cause a loss of voice.

I made a short video of her : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO2gpns6YB0

I'm definitely planning on bringing her to the vet if this persists, but do you think it's urgent enough that I should rush her there today?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

well my pidgeon is suffering from pmv


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Does she has a changed voice or a loss of voice? It happened to me some months back with several pigeons, about the first I created a thread back then:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/changed-voice-77538.html

The pigeon from the video regained his voice, as well as most others, except for one or two that still have dificulties in cooing.

I'm not sure what caused it but few of those pigeons that lost their voice were clearly infected with air sack mites (were making "hiccups" and healed with externally applied invermectin) and possibly later the wounds created by mites got infected with bacteria, causing labored breathing. At some it seemed the labored breathing passed without medication but others were breathing faster and faster and noisy sdo I give them antibiotics, which solved the problem (injectable lincomycin - spectinomycin) I'm not sure either if it was a problem with the syrinx (the avian equivalent of larynx) or with air sacks. A pigeon still has this problem, starts to breath labored when kept in cold.

I would say to not worry, wait and see if something else appear. Or maybe is worth giving amoxicillin to see if anything happens.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think anything is wrong..Pigeons and Doves as they grow and mature have different voice changes as they get older. First the squeek and then the odd sound trying to get the adult voice and then some have a real harsh sound and it does sound "wierd". I have two older females that has always had that sound and at this point I would not worry.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

She actually did get her voice back! Mostly, anyway (still sounds a bit strange at times, but much better than yesterday). She's supposed to be about 1 and a half years old though (she was about 1 when I got her), so I'm not sure if it could be linked to the normal "maturing" sounds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

yea its normal and some pigeons go through this for years, and some never lose the masculine sounding voice even if they are a female. I had one by the name of Andrian a black mookee whose voice was really strange. lol lol


----------

